# rent allowance



## Broke1980 (24 Nov 2009)

Would like some help.
I would like to know if I'm entitled to rent allowance.
My partner was laid off last year but because my wages were good then he was refused any benefits.
This year I've been given a 20% wage cut and have recently gone on a 3 day week, bringing my wages well below half what I was on.
We have had to move out of the home I own with my brother ( bought before I met my partner ) because I can't afford my share and my brother is sick with cancer so had to move home to parents.... obvioulsy we can't afford the entire morgage so we have it rented out but still have to contribute each money to meet whole payment.

With going on a 3 day it's now nearly impossible to pay the rent ( 900 a month ) and feed ourselves, we also have an 18 month old child to care for.

I would really like to apply for rent allowance. I'm currently recieving JB for the two days I've been laid off.
I'm afraid owning property will go against me, but I'm hoping they will hear me out.

Has anyone been in a similar situation ? Getting pretty desperate tbh.


----------



## gipimann (24 Nov 2009)

There are several criteria you must meet to be eligible for Rent Supplement.

- You must be working less than 30 hours per week. If you're working more than 30 hours, regardless of the income you're getting, you won't qualify for SWA (including rent supplement).
- Your total income (wages + JB) will be assessed, plus any income your partner may now have.
- I'm not sure from your post whether you're in rented accommodation at the moment or are in your family (parental) home. 

If you are renting, you must either be renting for 6 months or have a housing needs assessment carried out by the local authority before you can apply for Rent Supplement - because you own a property, the local authority will not declare you as having a housing need, they will not add you to the housing list.

If you're not living in your own home, the property will be taken into account when determining eligibility to Rent Supplement - the capital value minus the mortgage outstanding is assessable as means (not the income from renting it out).   Obviously co-owning the property with your brother will have an effect on the amount of means assessed against you (i.e. as you don't own all of the house, not all of the value will be assessed against you).

If you're living in your own home and paying your share of the mortgage, you might be eligible for Mortgage Interest Supplement.


----------



## Broke1980 (24 Nov 2009)

Thanks for the reply,

We have been in rented accom for about a year now, there's no room in parental house for us as both my brothers are there already.

I'm going to drop into sw office and talk to them on thursday and see what they say.

Thanks again.


----------



## Papercut (24 Nov 2009)

OP you may be entitled to claim rent supplement if you are now working less than 30 hours per week, but as gippiman pointed out the value of your property etc will would be assessed as means.

  Also health boards set a maximum rent level for each area. This means that if your actual rent is above this level, you will only get rent supplement based on the local maximum set by the health board. If your actual rent is significantly higher than the local maximum, you may be refused rent supplement altogether.

  Your partner might now qualify for a social welfare payment, so he should check this out also.

  You may also qualify for some sort of family income supplement, especially since you have a child, which again you could look into.

  With regards to the property that you own with your brother, you could consider asking your mortgage provider to switch you onto an interest only option, for a set period or until such a time that your financial situation improves.

  I would suggest that you pay a visit to your local Citizen’s Advice Centre, who would be able to advise you what exactly you may be entitled to claim for. Your local Community Welfare Officer would also be able to advise you on what options are available to you.

  Meanwhile, you should make an appointment with your local MABS office www.mabs.ie  who would be able to advise you on any other debts that you may have & are running into trouble with.


----------



## gipimann (24 Nov 2009)

Just to clarify what Papercut said, if the rent being charged exceeds the limit set by SW for your area and family size, you will not qualify for Rent Supplement.

You can find the rent limits which currently apply here


----------

